# Tyler's Place



## BrotherO (May 2, 2016)

Hello Brothers,

Editing post as I was mistaken (This podcast has been running since 2014)
I was not aware this podcast was so well known. If you have listened to this before, which talks did you find the most intriguing?
Sharing it with you all so the podcast can continue to grow, please subscribe if you enjoyed this talk!
https://www.spreaker.com/user/tylersplace/tylers-place-podcast-april-2016


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 2, 2016)

UMMMMMM you may want to whisper wise council to this Brother as there is already a long running AASR sponsered pod cast by the same name...IJS


----------



## BrotherO (May 2, 2016)

I was mistaken about this podcast being recently started. Has been running since 2014.
The Tylers Place podcast linked above is "The official podcast of the Scottish Rite Supreme Council, 33°, S.J. USA. News, stories and interviews all about Freemasonry, by Brothers, for Brothers."

If this post is a problem I would ask the forum administrators to delete it. If the podcast itself is an issue, I have no part in it and would ask any individuals who do have an issue with it to respectfully bring their concerns to the tylersplace channel on Spreaker.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 2, 2016)

Ok just wanted to make sure that it wasnt a second podcast by the same name.  No issues posting that link that I am aware of


----------

